# Where does MalwareBytes put its updates?



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

When MalwareBytes Antimalware downloads its updates, where does it put them?

Are they in the *C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* folder?

And, what is/are the name/s of the file/s?


----------



## jonabyte_ii (Dec 22, 2008)

That's a good question, I looked at my folders including the C:\Documents and Settings....etc folders and did not see anything.
I wonder if they are hard coded into the program. When I run an update it seems to reinstall the program.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

That is something I haven't seen in a while; but, at one time was common in tiny programs. I, too, have had the same problem finding them.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

The database is in C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware. It's the rules.ref. The new one overwrites the old.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Thanks.

Occasionally, I work on systems where I can load the Malwarebytes program but cannot download updates. This will allow me to transfer the updates from another system.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

You can get the database exe HERE. It's usually a couple versions behind the online update, but you might find it handy.


----------

